# thyroid uptake scan results can someone help?



## alberta41 (Apr 20, 2010)

Here is the report from the thyroid uptake scan. I am so frustrated as I went off my meds to get this done, because upon an ultrasound they found 2 nodules..I am hypothyroid.

FINDINGS: 
due to low uptake values as described below, anterior and oblique images demonstrate a poorly-visualized gland with the inferior border above the level of the suprasternal notch. With the low uptake there is no definite dominant hyperfunctioning nodularity. Due to the low uptake, images are inadequate for evaluation of cold nodularity. There is no clear focal increased uptake within the visualized neck outside of the thyroid bed. Measured radioiodine uptake values are the following:
4 hour uptake:2.6% (normal reference range: 5 to 15%)
24 hour uptake: 1% (normal reference range: 10 to 25%)

IMPRESSION:
Overall thyroid radioiodine uptake values are abnormally low. However, this probably due to her presumed baseline hypothyroidism rather than residual suppression of uptake from her thyroid medication (temporality stopped taking about 3 weeks ago). Consequently, the low uptake on imaging is inadequate for evaluation of nodularity, although no definite dominant hyperfunctioning nodule is noted..

I am bummed as it seems like it is just a big circle here, I went off of my meds to get this test done and then what I'm reading is that the uptake is low due to being off of my meds.. Can anyone help interpret this for me?

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

You poor thing! ((hugs)) I replied to your other post.


----------

